# Small but Pretty



## theend (Mar 20, 2007)

Updated collection. MAC, excluding Strobe Cream, Prep and Prime Face and Pigment Samples. And than other stuff.

New eyeshadows









Shimmermoss, Murcurial, By Jupiter, Ether
Warm Eyes, Metallic Eyes, Raven Kohl Power

New lipstuff




Flowerplay, Blankety, Apex 3D

New facestuff




Pearl Sunshine BP, Blot Powder

Eyeshadows




Clockwise from top right: Shroom, Swish, Full Flame, Parfait Amour, Wait Til Dark, Humid, Moth Brown, Firespot, Honesty

Shadesticks




Top to bottom: Mangomix, Overcast, Silverbleu

Eye Stuff + Spice




Prep & Prime Eye, Blacktrack Fluidline, Peacocky Glitter Liner, Smoulder Kohl, Spice Lippencil

Face Stuff




Posey Blushcreme, MSF Lightscapade, Pink Swoon Blush, Other Worldly Blush

Lip Stuff




Glosspitality Lipgelee, Tenderbaby Tendertone, Giddy Lipstick, Profusion Lipstick

Face Stuff




Face & Body, 190, Pencil Sharpener.

Other Brands




Hard Candy, Rimmel, Lancome, No 7 Eyeshadows





Revlon Quads, Clinique, Body Shop Eyeshadows





Too Faced Liquify Eye Palette





Urban Decay Eye Primer, Max Factor Pan Stick, Estee Lauder Concealer, Benefit Concealer, YSL Touche Eclat, Neutrogena Colour Corrector, Loreal Powder





No 7, Lancome, Clinique, Delux Beauty Lipsticks, Estee Lauder & Hard Candy Lipgloss





Max Factor, Clinique, Jemma Kidd Mascara, 3 Brushes, Various Pencils





Other Brushes


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 20, 2007)

very nice


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 20, 2007)

o hey now.. this MAC collection is bigger then mine! haha i'm lameee!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice collection, it'lll grow once ur on Specktra. Haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love ur e/s


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 20, 2007)

Love it, it's cute!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 20, 2007)

my collection is the same size too!


----------



## chelley (Mar 22, 2007)

nice stuff=)


----------



## geeko (Mar 24, 2007)

very nice stuff. Your wait till dark looks a bit like pompous blue in the pic though


----------



## theend (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupnewbie* 

 
_very nice stuff. Your wait till dark looks a bit like pompous blue in the pic though_

 
Heh. It's definately Wait il Dark


----------



## Dana72 (Mar 25, 2007)

very nice stuff


----------



## little teaser (Mar 25, 2007)

the posey blushcream looks pretty


----------



## juli (Mar 25, 2007)

essential stuff! Nice collection!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice !!


----------



## theend (Jul 13, 2007)

Updated. As was bored.


----------



## geeko (Jul 13, 2007)

your pictures are very nicely taken...

and that's some very lovely stuff u have there. Do u like lightscapade msf? I love mine to bits...pity it's LE


----------



## charismaticlime (Jul 13, 2007)

very nice


----------



## theend (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_your pictures are very nicely taken...

and that's some very lovely stuff u have there. Do u like lightscapade msf? I love mine to bits...pity it's LE_

 
Aw thanks. I love my camera. That's probably my fave product ever along with YSL Touche Eclat. It's so pretty!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

Lovely collection!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 10, 2007)

Great stuff.  I love your colour selections.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 10, 2007)

That's a really nice collection.


----------



## Phantom Goddess (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 11, 2007)

very versatile collection! keep collecting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!


----------



## pichima (Sep 11, 2007)

nice collection!
how do you like that too faced palette?? I was about to buy it a couple of weeks ago but in the end I didn't, don't know why :/


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

love the mineralized eyeshadows!


----------

